# Kawasaki Mule opinions



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Went to the store tonight looking at new side by sides and both my wife and I liked the Kawasaki 4010 4X4 Mule. Hoping I might get some input here from newer UTV owners as to where this unit ranks with the others. We are not looking for a dune buggy or swamp monster but something more utilitarian instead. Something that we can use to plow snow, haul crap, pull trailers around the property, take kids hunting, etc. We are aware of the aprox. 25 MPH speed limits these units have and actually prefer that as several of our kids and grandkids will have access to it when they are here (Like always) and that is much safer. Price wise they are pretty fair and you can get a few nice options like winch, snow blade, hydraulic dump option, and roof for about the same cost as the comparable basic John Deere or Polaris models. Anyone have an opinion on these or a better idea? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I looked at the Mule and ended up buying a Polaris Ranger. I looked at most of the utv's out there and just liked how the Ranger handled. I got the 400 series and it does anything I ask of it. It hauled my brother (350 on a skinny day), myself, two deer and all our gear out of a creek bottom with no issues. Hauls firewood out of the woods. I have a plow on mine and my drive is 1/4 mile. I can plow up hill if I load the bed with firewood. My only suggestions regardless of what you get is to get a rooftop and a windshield. Good Luck with what ever you get...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have a friend with the Mule and one with a Rhino. and i have used both at each piece of property and i like the Rhino better. the Mule my buddy has seems under powered and the Rhino has good power. the Rhino has taller narrower tires and the mule has wider balloon type and maybe its just that. just my 2 cents.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The Mule is a nice, rugged work machine. It was near the top of my list, but the slow speed and rough ride dropped it off. I thought I didn't need the speed either, until I had a another slow UTV. Now that I have a Ranger, I'm sure glad I didn't go with the Mule. It's nice to have the speed when trying to zip from one place to another, and not get bounced out of the seat. However, I live in very hilly/bumpy country, and frequently need to hop on the road to get to the other side of the farm. If the ride and speed don't bother you, it is a nice unit. I really liked the extra large bed. 
However, you may need to price the Ranger again, or perhaps a different model. I only paid about $1k more for the 4x4 500 EFI than I was going to pay for the Mule. You won't be able to outfit any UTV with the accessories you listed for close to $1k. The John Deere however, is much more expensive. The Mule and Ranger were the only two that made models that would work for me under $10k, other than the off brands.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> However, you may need to price the Ranger again, or perhaps a different model. I only paid about $1k more for the 4x4 500 EFI than I was going to pay for the Mule. You won't be able to outfit any UTV with the accessories you listed for close to $1k. The John Deere however, is much more expensive. The Mule and Ranger were the only two that made models that would work for me under $10k, other than the off brands.


I did and you are exactly correct. Not only is the price about the same, the 800 Ranger is a much nicer unit altogether and twice the horsepower. I was way off with regards to comparison of these machines in both cost and function. For the same money we can get the same important options in the Ranger, winch, snow blade, power steering, hydraulic assist dump bed, hard top. We looked at them Saturday and I'm glad we did as I believe that is the way we are going. The speed thing with me is fine we will just have to figure out a governing mechanism for the young ones. Thanks for your guys input, I appreciate it.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I believe the new polaris have a special key that only allows them to go 25mph? Does anyone know if this is correct? My cousin just bought a new sportsman 570 and it does have one of the 25mph max keys. Would imagine the rangers do also


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

EYEFISHER2 said:


> I believe the new polaris have a special key that only allows them to go 25mph? Does anyone know if this is correct? My cousin just bought a new sportsman 570 and it does have one of the 25mph max keys. Would imagine the rangers do also


If there is such a thing our salesman never heard of it, I will certainly check it out tomorrow with the dealer. He had no idea how we might govern the speed but I'm sure I will figure out something if there is no regulated key available. They delivered the new 800 Ranger tonight about 6:30. First thing I did was blast thru the back few acres of 12" deep snow with no issue. Took a grand-daughter and two dogs for a nice little ride thru the snowfields and everyone seemed pleased with my choice. It only has 1/2 mile on it so far but it feels like it will fit my needs. Hope I get a chance to run it across Erie in the coming weeks, we'll see, that would be a nice bonus. Has anyone that has one and runs it on ice tried studding their tires as opposed to chains? 
Thanks again for the replies, much appreciated.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard of that with Can Am but not Polaris. I know my '13 doesn't have anything like that. 
I think you'll be very happy with the Ranger. You made the same determination I did, I could get a LOT more machine with the Ranger vs the Mule for similar money. I've only had mine for a bit over a year but I use it nearly every day on the farm. I've not had one problem with it yet. The true 4x4 is a big help when trying to get around in deep snow or the mud that comes after it.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a Mule 610 and it does all I need it for and I sure did a lot of snow plowing this winter.  If I still lived on country property I would go with something bigger, but here at Lake Tomahawk our carts of any kind must not be capable of more than 25mph.


----------

